# Angmering Cycling Club, West Sussex



## Kappatango (12 May 2015)

Hi,

My name is Karl and I am the club secretary of a newly formed club, Angmering Cycling Club.

Angmering CC has been created as a community club to support many aspects of cycling. Whether you prefer Road, Mountain Bike, CycloCross or any other discipline, Angmering CC would be pleased to have you join us.

Creating a family friendly club for riders of all levels and all ages is one of our key aims. Becoming part of a club gives you access to many opportunities on a bike, Angmering CC members will be able to enjoy the following:

British Cycling Affiliated club
Organised rides with trained ‘ride leaders’ to ensure safety
Road and Off road catered for
Rides available for different distances and speed to be open to any ability
Fun events throughout the year
Subsidised Club Kit
Angmering CC is fully affiliated with British Cycling and is committed to providing a cycling club suitable for all. To find out more About Us, or if you have any questions, please CONTACT US.

Ride Descriptions:

Social Ride:
Meeting to leave at 9.00am on the Village green, the social ride will be up to 15 miles and staying on a flat road route without hills, taking a leisurely pace. The social ride is a great starter for new riders or someone interested in joining a cycling club for the first time. Most bikes are suitable, Road, MTB or Hybrid and the rides lasts up to an hour and a half.

Intermediate Ride:
Meeting to leave at 08:30 on the Village Green, the Intermediate ride takes a road route of up to 30 miles. The group aim to average between 13-15 miles per hour and will include some hills. The intermediate ride is perfect for those riders who are comfortable on the road and is a good step up from the social ride. Suitable for Road bikes or hybrid and MTB with slick tyres. The Intermediate rides last up to 2 and a half hours

Club Ride:
Meeting to leave at 08:30 on the Village Green, the Club ride sets out a more challenging route. 30 - 45 miles of road riding including a few hills to test the legs. The group aim to average 15 - 17 miles per hour. The club ride is suited to road bike riders who are comfortable riding in a group. Rides last up to 2 and a half hours.

All rides operate a no drop policy so no-one will be left behind. We think that this rule makes us accessible to all rider levels, giving a target speed to aim for without the fear of being left behind. If you find it hard, we may suggest you drop to a lower group next time around, but we will not leave you to make your own way home.

With over 60 members in 4 just months and averaging 40+ riders out each week, Angmering CC would love to have you along for the ride.

Many thanks

Karl


----------



## BigonaBianchi (18 Dec 2015)

I can highly recommend this club ...friendly, safe, well led, cool routes, something for everyone, road, mtb, social, events and we just had a top Xmas party....I'm also taking full advantage of the clubs no drop policy lol!


----------



## gavroche (18 Dec 2015)

I was living in Worthing up to 1982, but North Wales is a bit too far to join you. What a pity.


----------



## Flying Dodo (18 Dec 2015)

Wow - a hefty list of rules! 

That's one of the (many) nice things about the rides I run for Sustrans - they're not fussed about what clothes or headwear you have on.


----------

